# 煇



## divisortheory

Hi all, I'm looking at a kanji and I cannot find it any dictionary (online or otherwise).  Can anyone reproduce this kanji here?  If so I can copy/paste it into my online dictionary.  

I've attached a picture.


----------



## 涼宮

here it is >煇<　I could not find it in any dictionary but I drew it with the pencil (Tool of the japanese keyboard) it says it is read as: ひかる、かがや、キ and ゴン, but the meaning no idea!


----------



## divisortheory

I wonder if it's a rare variation of this kanji maybe?

輝

It has almost all of the same readings, and looks pretty similar.


----------



## Yoshiee

Hi

You might take a look at this:  http://www.weblio.jp/content/%E7%85%87


----------



## divisortheory

Huh.  Maybe it's only a Chinese kanji?  I wonder why I saw it in a Japanese game then...


----------



## klassiandreams

weld or solder. 

It has nothing to do with 輝 btw. The left side of each kanji means fire and light respectively so both of them have very different meanings.


----------



## Arui Kashiwagi

I want to know what game exactly is. Just curious


----------



## nekojita

Was it テイルズ オブ グレイセス?I looked on wikipedia, this game has something called 煇石, read クリアス.


----------



## Yoshiee

Tales of Graces, 

You might better have a look at this as well:http://www36.atwiki.jp/to_graces/

I am realizing the word 煇 is used in the game such as 煇石(クリアス) or 大煇石 (Tales of Graces: the game's name).

The 煇石 is a kind of a power stone for a next battle.


----------



## Yoshiee

Sorry I am wrong for the game's name, which is actually called just "Tales of Graces" and 大煇石 is pronounced as バルキネスクリアス :http://www31.atwiki.jp/talesofdic/pages/2827.html

However I can not consolidate these things.


----------



## divisortheory

Interesting, thanks for all the links.  (That is the game BTW)


----------

